

Your Favorite Language is Probably Terrible at Concurrency too  - mononcqc
http://functional-orbitz.blogspot.com/2011/10/your-favorite-language-is-probably.html

======
trebor
The author raises some good points.

However scaling across multiple workers while using a reverse proxy cache like
nginx isn't terribly hard. And it can help make up for a less concurrent
language/framework.

~~~
cbs
Load balancing is often necessary, but the necessity can often mask other
underlying technical debt.

Parallelism through multiple native processes can have a high cost from
process overhead, effectiveness of IPC style chosen and separation of duties.

